# EMS vs. Everybody animations



## abuan (Apr 7, 2010)

have you guys seen any of these? sorry if these are reposts. if they are please delete the thread.

*WARNING* some offensive language

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6yRpnkPlzg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGU_zN8xf0I&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8GGmjt2EC9o&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHlfB61uP7I&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rook901 (Apr 12, 2010)

Awkward.


----------



## katja (Apr 13, 2010)

,,  interesting..   

whoever made this definatly thinks low of nurses and cops..  ,, and highly of firefighters..  

...  not sure what to think about it more then that..    definatly some of the language was not needed in certain parts of the videos..


----------



## Dutch-EMT (Apr 13, 2010)

boring to watch, even more boring to listen to.


----------



## LngJohnSlvr (Apr 16, 2010)

I love those... We watch them in the ED all the time... even the Nurses laugh at them! So do the cops we see! 

You gotta laugh at yourselves people!


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 16, 2010)

Good way to get fired if ya make one


----------



## LngJohnSlvr (Apr 16, 2010)

Yeah... well... i'm not funny enough for that anyway...


----------

